# new p.2 cromo build



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I've been wanting something tough to do some urban rides, at my bmx track, and for some dirt jumps i've built locally. I went to the LBS and he said pick out what you want. i decided on the frame so he stripped all componets and am starting from there. i should have it through phase one and rideable by next thurs. Here is the frame and a teaser of the color scheme.




























Since I'm a huge Tn fan I figured I'd stick with my blood colors. What ya think?


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i gues nobody likes my new p... o well lol i'll still post up.

Got all the parts to get me riding. i'll be building a new wheelset next but i may reuse the hubs. i freakin love these.



















pics kinda suck...

but i am running back brake only. just an avid mechanical disk(BB5). i have hydraulic on my top fuel but they grab just to hard for this kinda build, i need some give...










Here is the drive side... you may notice one minor thing missing...










here is a closer look at whats missing... and that chip sucks... The sprocket is the same color as the hubs. very pimp. the pics are hard to tell but its a light brown almost old copper color. looks great with the orange and white.










Here is a front view. i love the single brake setup.










i have an extra caliper, lever, and cable i may put on for when i ride street but it will mostly be for dirt jumping and riding the local bmx track with my buddies kids... I put a white chain on that looks pretty good. gets dirty as hell though... o well i like it. i know lots of people don't like the p series but heck i loved the color and thats what the owner of the LBS usually sells so i support them.


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet setup! lookin really nice...


----------



## Franco0220 (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks great, cant beat orange and white.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

That came out really nice. Good work.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

nice p man its the way to go.i love mine, now you might have to get new rims soon if those are the stock ones which from the hub they look like it. i would post a pic of mine but dont wanna disrupt the forum, have ridden that thing yet?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice chain!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn.
Solid build, right there.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

nice man

how much total?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Well its pretty....












HOLYBALLS! you have a chip, fail fail fail.


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

well i have ridden it a grand total of 3 times. but in my defense i've been working midnights the past 7 nights. once through town and it did much better than i anticipated speed wise, and twice at the local bmx track. all i can say is kick a$$! I love this thing. even though it is cromo it is pretty light. everyone says the dj3 is heavy but i have no prob getting the front wheel off the ground. i love this thing and wish i had got into this years ago. hitting up the bmx track that i raced at childhood is awsome...

so far i have 200 in the frame and 700 in parts.... maybe high but who cares i like it. i will be upgrading the wheels soon but not till they warp or flatten. i will prob keep the hubs i think they are sweet. i also picked up a white chain that looks great on there but is kinda hard to keep clean...

and dont hate on my chips. lol


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

woooah!
what are those grips?!


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

the grips are some kind of specialized. i'll snap some pics. i forgot but the stem is whats bada$$ on this bike. he said you can't buy it unless you buy the 09 p bikes. lol.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

i actually really like these frames. do you have a hookup at your lbs to get the frame at that cost?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

tailgunner said:


> well i have ridden it a grand total of 3 times. but in my defense i've been working midnights the past 7 nights. once through town and it did much better than i anticipated speed wise, and twice at the local bmx track. all i can say is kick a$$! I love this thing. even though it is cromo it is pretty light. everyone says the dj3 is heavy but i have no prob getting the front wheel off the ground. i love this thing and wish i had got into this years ago. hitting up the bmx track that i raced at childhood is awsome...
> 
> so far i have 200 in the frame and 700 in parts.... maybe high but who cares i like it. i will be upgrading the wheels soon but not till they warp or flatten. i will prob keep the hubs i think they are sweet. i also picked up a white chain that looks great on there but is kinda hard to keep clean...
> 
> and dont hate on my chips. lol


I laced pimplites to the stock hubs that came on my 08 P1 and they run awesome, re-tensioned them a little after the first ride, but over the last 2 months I have had ZERO issues. Rims are the only weak spot I have found on the 08's. I constantly read hating on the low bottom bracket but haven't ran in to any problems there either. Your bike is definitetly solid.


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is the stem. i love this thing too. very cool.



















And here are the grips. also very cool.










I am not really sure if i got a great deal or not. i just saw what i wanted and he gave me a price. I am one of the tightest people on earth but i love bikes and cars. the only two things i spend money on(for me my wife gets the rest) but after dropping about 5 grand over the years and actually being friends with the shop owner i trust him. dude comes over and drinks beer every now and then and i've built some bike stands for his shop labor free of charge so he usually knocks the price down to about what he has in it. he still makes a buck but not much thats why i always stick with his stuff.... i'd rather pay more and have a good shop that takes care of me and others... our other local bike shop sucks and i have beef with them. lol anywho my rant is off. i hope you guys like it. i love this thing


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

is that a titanium rod through the stem?


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

yeti_tamer said:


> is that a titanium rod through the stem?


umm... i'm not sure what you talkin about?


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

those grips are the new 09 fuse grips. also available in lock on for around $20. lots of colors available, my shop's got the tan and black so far for aftermarket sale.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

titanium bolt to hold all the shiznat together....? yay or nay, kinda like a horse


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

very clean build


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

yeti_tamer said:


> titanium bolt to hold all the shiznat together....? yay or nay, kinda like a horse


ahhh! me see... sorry i was tired... but i think its stainless steel. it feels light though so i'm not 100% sure but it doesn't look like ti. looks like steel.

thanks for all the compliments guys. other than new rims what else do i need?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Nada! Just ride it till stuff breaks and replace as needed. You are good to go


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

That ride is sick. Nice job on the build man, Im getting my frame painted white as we speak, i think I may go from a white and red scheme to white and orange, your bike has inspired me.


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

sick build but idk about those pretty white grips

my buddy just got a new 09 P1 and it has those same ones. hes riden it about 5 times and they're already brown : (


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll second on the white grips.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

looks great hope you have fun on it

did you just strip an 08 p.2 cromo and swap w/e parts you didn't want.....what cranks are those btw?


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

dirtjumper202 said:


> looks great hope you have fun on it
> 
> did you just strip an 08 p.2 cromo and swap w/e parts you didn't want.....what cranks are those btw?


Sorry I haven't updated in a while. Been busy 4wheeling, working, and riding. Yeah I loved the frame so had it stripped, then took parts from the new p1 bike. Few things different but for the most part its mostly the p1 parts. The cranks are the Fuse tubular heat treated Cr-Mo 3pc. This bike is beefy but I don't think its heavy. Its not light like many of my old tri bikes but hell its just a fun bike. Ive got it on the trainer been practicin my manuals. gettin better at it and its boosting my confidence. Getting my butt back is the easy part but keepin the tire off the ground is the hard part  And to everyone that thinks the dj3 fork is heavy and don't buy it i say your nuts! other than manuals just jumping and being at the bmx track getting the front up is super easy IMHO. I weigh 130 soaking wet, and I have no probs. Thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------

